# Happy Birthday Cometsbiggestfan!



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It's her 19th birthday!
Congrats!
:banana:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I know I'm late, but thanks anyway.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

You must be back at school...I look forward to your posting on here again.

Happy belated b'day, kiddo.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

What about me? We're twins ya know :brokenhea


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> You must be back at school...I look forward to your posting on here again.
> 
> Happy belated b'day, kiddo.



Unfortunately, yeah. School started yesterday. 


I also look forward to posting on here again.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

TRACY-GURL...Happiest of birthday's to you, too!!! That was most rude of me to not include you in the b'day wishes.

Ya'll do good in school so you will be able to go to the Ladies games in the spring, OK???


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Hopefully with Coop in Pantherland we can get some W's!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Happy birthday


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Happy Birthday! Gurl, even 'tho' im kind of late :wink:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Super late happy b-day from me as well!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Super late happy b-day from me as well!!


Haha, yeah that's for sure. You're almost a month late!


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday!! :banana:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

EDIT! Double post


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Um..thanks. :krazy: LOL.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Happy B-Day I would be honored to analyze the WNBA along side you, once I take care of some Minor business, I would be totally dedcated to helping the WNBA get to higher levels.

GO SPARKS GO !!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Great! Thanks


----------

